# Armando un cable de red con rj-45



## chicopercebes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hola estoy armando un cable de red rj-45 normal

cual es la clave para poder armarlos? ya que cuando lo hago se me juntan los cables o no hay contacto.

les dejo 10 mm y le quito solo 2 mm al cable fino, son 8 colores

me podes explicar tu experiencia por favor

saludos


----------



## DobleA (Jul 21, 2007)

Es que a los cables finos no se les saca el plástico aislante. 
Se saca el aislante que los mantiene juntos un poco, quedan los 8 hilos con sus respectivos aislantes, se les coloca en la ficha RJ-45 y se aprieta esta con la pinza. Las cuchillas de la ficha se clavan en los cables atravesando el aislante y haciendo contacto con el cobre.

Acá te lo explican bien de bien. Es un cable cruzado... pero en fin, es todo prácticamente lo mismo. Lo que cambia es el orden de los cables.

Salúd!


----------



## oscarsimon (Ago 21, 2007)

hola para poder realizar en cable de red como te a explicado doble A. pero no hagas un cable cruzado ya que ese tipo de cables solo sirven para una red local si hub o swich ( sin modem). pero para una red normal con internet (con modem) tienes que hacer un cable de red paralelo.

Para elle necesitas un aparato que se llama crimpadora de red y tambien tienes que saber el orden en que van colocados los 8 hilos segun el codigo de los colores de dicho cable.


----------



## isettateam (Ago 21, 2007)

Hola gente, para armar un cable de red aparte de seguir los pasos que cita dobleA que estan muy buenos tienen que tener en cuenta el conexionado o el orden de los hilos, existen dos normas estandarizadas que supuestamente despues de muchas pruebas dieron como resultado el mejor desempeño, estas normas son la T568A y la T568B que normalmente se las nombra como norma A y B. 

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cat50ue8.png

estos son los ordenes y formas de conectarlos, el famoso cable cruzado o crossover es un cable que en una punta tiene una ficha con norma A y en la otra norma B, con estas normas el largo maximo de un cable debe ser de poco menos de 100mts (98 y algo) pero con 100 funcionan, otra opcion si estan armando un cable y no se acuerdan del orden de colores es que de los 2 lados esten conectados igual, o sea que sigan el mismo orden y listo, tienen un cable para llevar internet desde el ciber de la esquina hasta la casa 

Saludos


----------

